# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Is this Testosterone Cypionate Real?

## throwinweights

FRONT: NDC 0591-3222-79
10mL Sterile Multiple Dose Vial
Testosterone 
Cypionate "C" wit "III" in the curve of it
Injection USP
200 mg/mL
FOR INTRAMUSCULAR USE ONLY
WATSON Rx only
BACK: Each mL contains: Testosterone Cypionate 200mg, Benzyl Benzoate 20%, with Benzyl Alcohol 0.9% at preservative, in Cottonseed Oil.
Usual Adult Usage: See package insert.
Store at controlled room temperature 15-30C (59-86 F)
PROTECT FROM LIGHT
603602560591*A2
Mfd. By Steris Laboratories, Inc.
Phoenix, AZ 85043 USA
A subsidiary of Watson Pharma, Inc.
Corona CA 92880 USA 
SIDEWAYS ON BACK: 05B110A
1-2007

----------


## throwinweights

ok according to Watson Pharma... the sub-company under Steris that makes that vial.... its a real cypionate . any insights on personal Cypionate use would be very helpful because I've been told it works well.

----------


## Bulldog743

> ok according to Watson Pharma... the sub-company under Steris that makes that vial.... its a real cypionate. any insights on personal Cypionate use would be very helpful because I've been told it works well.



Doing a cycle right now, seems to be working very well, strength is really improving as well as sense of well being and energy levels have risen @350mgs. Once a week....

----------


## 956Vette

good stuff, commonly what hrt patients get from the pharmacy

----------


## throwinweights

awesome guys thanks i thought so too i just had to make sure

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Looks good, enjoy  :Smilie:

----------


## AlaVol

I have a prescription for the same stuff and what you have looks just like what I get at the pharmacy.

----------


## chrisa

hi ive just started doin test an i have heard some of it can be fake ,,
as im not completly sure , can some one tell me if the stuff im doin is real or fake,, thanks 
chris

----------


## ajfina

> hi ive just started doin test an i have heard some of it can be fake ,,
> as im not completly sure , can some one tell me if the stuff im doin is real or fake,, thanks 
> chris


hi, whats the lab name for the test? never seen those b4

----------


## chrisa

not sure mate im new 2 all this
sorry

----------


## ajfina

check the box and look for the lab name ,should be there

----------


## chrisa

ok for the test cyp:- made in india, regd- trade mark, other things it says are:- each 2ml ampoule contains test cyp usp22mg arachis oil.

mfg.lic. no. kd215

----------


## ajfina

i think the lab name is NICHOLAS , personally i've never seen it b4 , if they are real (wich i think they are) i don't think there is fakes around of those cause u don't see those a lot ,first time for me

----------


## chrisa

yea sorry the name is NOCHOLAS,,,,
wot about the METHANDROSTENOLONE 5

they r manufactured by :- ramopharmin pharmaceutical tehran- IRAN

----------


## ajfina

RAMOPHARMIN from iran is a real company and yes they make d'bols , never try those but some guys here sayd they are good , 
i found this on another board 
Unfortunately those DBOL are pretty expensive as they're not sold in Iran as such but are made for exportation only. YET a lot of people use them locally and they're very happy with the results as well.

----------


## chrisa

thanks for the info ajfina

----------


## ajfina

no prob

----------

